# Lionfish swimming strangly HELP ASAP!



## yshurtleff

My salt tank is about 2 years old. Water parameters are good except temp is at 82 degrees and my salitity fell to 1.014 that has been raised slowly to 1.021. The problem is that the lionfish can't stay upright he either goes upside down or on his side. His color is still good and his breathing is not fast. Please help ASAP.


----------



## bobo

my lion fish usually hangs upside down from rocks and sometimes swims a bit strange, but not as strange as you pointed out.


----------



## gymnothorax

What do you normally feed your lion?


----------



## yshurtleff

I normaly feed silversides, rosey reds, bits of shrimp if he will take it, and krill once again if he will take it.


----------



## JasonJer&amp;Jim

Hi, my antenata lionfish loves to eat and when its around feeding time he hangs upside down on the surface of the water - no kidding. He will even take his food in that position. He will eat anything - krill, silversides, cut up shrimp. Yours might just be acting like a lionfish or he may have a problem with his swim bladder. I don't know. Hope everything turns out alright!


----------



## Pasfur

You don't mention how long you've had your lionfish. Poor collection habits often result in swim bladder issues, especially if a fish is brought to the surface to quickly from the ocean depths. Was the fish swimming and eating normally at the LFS?


----------



## yshurtleff

We had him in our tank for about 6 months. I have since lost my Lionfish.
I found out that one of the possible causes being that the LFS fed him rosie reds and so thats what I fed him, mixed with silversides. What I found out was way wrong diet. Too fatty, and that his system was not set up to process such food. At any rate I plan down the road to get another lionfish but ONLY from a LFS that really knows what they are doing as well as myself with the proper feeding. Thanks for your reply.


----------

